# Alexander, Kermit, And Pooh



## David Baxter PhD (May 27, 2009)

Q: What do Alexander the Great, Kermit the Frog, and Winnie the Pooh have in common?

A: They all have the same middle name.


----------



## white page (May 27, 2009)

:funny:  love it .


----------



## NicNak (May 27, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Q: What do Alexander the Great, Kermit the Frog, and Winnie the Pooh have in common?
> 
> A: They all have the same middle name.



:uh-uh:


----------



## Banned (May 27, 2009)

Totally love it.  Cracked me up.


----------



## Andy (May 27, 2009)

*Groan* lol


----------



## tallshyone (May 27, 2009)

Oh WOW lol


----------

